# Adobe Flash Not Working



## Tyrone30 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not sure why but adobe flash player doesn't seem to work. When I visit a web page with flash content it doesn't play it. The content would say to download adobe flash. When I do that I receive a message about the market and not having permission. Any solutions?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

